# anybody ever put Drings on Pelican case?



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's some pics of what I did with mine. I've been using this pelican as my camera case for years and it works fantastic. Exactly what you describe....very secure, quick to open, snap your shots, and quickly stow the camera again. I just went to Home Depot and found the right length metal threaded rod, drilled holes in the back "fin" on the Pelican and threaded the rod through. I just put some gorilla tape over the ends. Been meaning to cut the ends off with a hacksaw, just never got around to it. I secure the case with a cam strap through the back rod and another through the front handle. Holds very secure and no straps to un-do to get into the case.
KJ


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

I did a couple boxes with footman loops. It penetrates the case so you have to be sure where it penetrates is not going to wear out whatever is inside the case. Used 10-24 screws, neoprene washers, acorn nuts, and blue loctite


----------



## geobucket (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a setup like cataraftgirl, but use a single strap looped under my sideboard and through the handle and bolt gap. NRS recommends Gflex epoxy if you decide to go the D-ring route. The bolt I used is about $0.99 at Ace, and I found one that basically doesn't leave any exposed threads.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

slamkal said:


> I did a couple boxes with footman loops. It penetrates the case so you have to be sure where it penetrates is not going to wear out whatever is inside the case. Used 10-24 screws, neoprene washers, acorn nuts, and blue loctite
> 
> View attachment 5430


Seems like that would cause leak potential. I would drill into those flat risers like Cataraftgirl did, but I would go to Lowes, and get some small stainless steel shackles.


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

I considered that but neoprene washers are pretty reliable. At least as reliable as the neoprene gasket in the lid 

That and i keep my boat rightside up


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

cataraftgirl said:


> Here's some pics of what I did with mine. I've been using this pelican as my camera case for years and it works fantastic. Exactly what you describe....very secure, quick to open, snap your shots, and quickly stow the camera again. I just went to Home Depot and found the right length metal threaded rod, drilled holes in the back "fin" on the Pelican and threaded the rod through. I just put some gorilla tape over the ends. Been meaning to cut the ends off with a hacksaw, just never got around to it. I secure the case with a cam strap through the back rod and another through the front handle. Holds very secure and no straps to un-do to get into the case.
> KJ


Very nicely done...getting out the drill as we speak!


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

I've put Drinks on a Pelican case.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

2tomcat2 said:


> Very nicely done...getting out the drill as we speak!


It's a super easy modification, and mine has held up great for about 6-7 years now. I crank pretty tight on the straps to prevent any movement and I've seen no bending of the rod or cracking in the case. I really need to trim the ends off the rod, but the gorilla tape has been on there so long without coming off that I just let it go.
KJ


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

cataraftgirl said:


> It's a super easy modification, and mine has held up great for about 6-7 years now. I crank pretty tight on the straps to prevent any movement and I've seen no bending of the rod or cracking in the case. I really need to trim the ends off the rod, but the gorilla tape has been on there so long without coming off that I just let it go.
> KJ


I recently smoothed the edges of some all-thread with a dremel. Smooth as butter.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

I've had a few projects lately where I wished I had a dremel. Maybe it's time to get one?


----------



## NorthernAZ (Apr 4, 2011)

lhowemt said:


> I recently smoothed the edges of some all-thread with a dremel. Smooth as butter.


I just put some clear vinyl tubing over the threads on mine, protects my precious straps from wear so I can drop them in the river in pristine condition!


----------



## twoatlow8 (Mar 29, 2010)

drilling the structural fins on the back sounds like a good plan. I like the idea of two independent shackle points. It will allow me to angle the straps away from each other for stability in more than one direction. 

Thanks for all the replies. As usual the Buzz is a wealth of usefull info. 

Hey Catgirl, I love the Bud Lilly Troutshop sticker on your case. Strangely enough, my Pelican from this post that carries my cameras has the exact same sticker on it. Stopped by there last year and bought the flies I used to catch a 23" and 23.5" brown at that first set of pull offs as you go back in the park from West Yellowstone. Cool spot. Small world.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

twoatlow8 said:


> drilling the structural fins on the back sounds like a good plan. I like the idea of two independent shackle points. It will allow me to angle the straps away from each other for stability in more than one direction.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies. As usual the Buzz is a wealth of usefull info.
> 
> Hey Catgirl, I love the Bud Lilly Troutshop sticker on your case. Strangely enough, my Pelican from this post that carries my cameras has the exact same sticker on it. Stopped by there last year and bought the flies I used to catch a 23" and 23.5" brown at that first set of pull offs as you go back in the park from West Yellowstone. Cool spot. Small world.


Small world indeed. I think I fished that same spot once. Got chased off my spot by a dang buffalo if I remember right. It's been awhile since I fished in Yellowstone. Good luck with your pelican case modification. It's worked great for me, real sturdy & secure. Sure makes grabbing the camera easy without a bunch of straps to undo. Happy floating!
KJ


----------



## phlexicon (Sep 14, 2009)

*1" D-ring*

i put a 1" D-ring on th rear of my 1450 pelican. used it on 8 multiday runs last year. secured it wth a ****** on a shelf ~3' in front of me. worked great. attached wth standard hypalon adhesive.


----------



## Eric Haynie (Jan 1, 2013)

Did the rod through the back of my pelican cases mod today. The small one is a ss bolt and lock nut. The big one is ss rod pressed into slightly offset holes. Thanks for the great idea.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Eric Haynie said:


> Did the rod through the back of my pelican cases mod today. The small one is a ss bolt and lock nut. The big one is ss rod pressed into slightly offset holes. Thanks for the great idea.


Looks great! You will love it. It works really well, and your box will ride very securely with easy access. It's such an easy mod, and it doesn't breech the waterproof integrity of the Pelican case.
KJ


----------



## Eric Haynie (Jan 1, 2013)

Credit goes to you.... Genius idea!!


----------



## Shaft (Aug 7, 2017)

Bumping an old thread. I used stainless U-bolts+nylock nuts instead of a threaded rod.


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

NorthernAZ said:


> I just put some clear vinyl tubing over the threads on mine, protects my precious straps from wear so I can drop them in the river in pristine condition!


I used some small tubing also because could not find an unthreaded SS bolt. Found a small SS bolt and it extended between the fins.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I was just getting ready to do this to my own 1450 case. Unfortunately cataraftgirl's photos disappeared. Photobucket?

Any reason not to bolt between the ribs on the back?


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Years ago I glued D rings on. They were the poly??something that you put in hot water to mold to the hull curvature of a canoe and then used a 2 part adhesive. That was then strapped down to d rings on the canoe hull. Held up through many swims including class III stuff. Did have one pop off, but had neglected to roughen the surface before applying the adhesive. Later used vinabond with a traditional d ring, and those held well over the years. No longer have them, as got a water proof digital camera. 

But, I really like the idea of using the "fins" on the back of the case 

good luck


----------



## Jim S (May 26, 2015)

In 1997 went down the Grand with a Pelican rep. I bought a case from him and he helped us melt some channels in two vertical rear fins with a hot piece of metal. We looped a piece of webbing through the channels and tied the ends together with a water knot, and used a river strap that loops under the side boards on the raft frame to connect the webbing to the handle on the case. Works great, and I've been using it ever since.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I did something similar to Jims years ago.

Drilled small holes in those fins and ran a cord through them, to create tiedown points. Then put a strap through the handle on the front to finish lashing it down. Perfectly secure year after year, and nothing to impair immediate access to the contents when I needed to get in while on the water.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------

